# Cajun Injector Electric Smokehouse...$149



## smokeywray (Jun 27, 2008)

Bass Pro is running a deal on the Cajun Injector for $150, down from $199. 

Is this a decent electric smoker or should one stay away? It looks pretty small. If anyone has one of these models, how much grub can it hold? How many butts? Babies and st. louis slabs? Chickens?

I couldn't find it on their website, but if you go to store locator and type find your location, you can get the weekly ad. In the back of the ad, the smoker is listed. 

I found it on the web too: http://www.willoughbyandtaylor.com/p...cd2=1214573294


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

Hard to find much info on them. I'm wondering how they would be for bacon and sausage. Hmm


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 27, 2008)

Guy at the store said it was built by Masterbuilt. It looks like a small MES.


----------



## billbfoot (Jun 27, 2008)

It looks identical to my MES (MN:  20070106)...








Yes, it's small, but it will hold a decent amount of food.  I got mine from Barbecues Galore for matching a Cabela's add.  I had a BBQ Galore gift card for $150, but I know now that at that price, it's a great deal either way.


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 27, 2008)

The guy said that the Cajun Injector is made by Masterbuilt.. Do you know the demensions on your MES?

You say it will hold a decent amount. Can you specify? Will it fit a whole slab of baby's or st. louis or would I have to cut slabs in half?


----------



## billbfoot (Jun 27, 2008)

Dimensions are 33.3" H x 20.2" W x 20.6" D.  You have to cut a full rack of BB's or spares in half, but with the four shelves, I've fit three whole racks (6 halves) with no problem.  You could probably even fit more.  Take a shelf or two out and put in a couple of Boston butts with room to spare.  I did our Christmas ham and a huge salmon filet with no problem.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

Is the cabinet insulated? What kind of feed system does it have chips or pellets and how do you load them in?
Thanks for all the info


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 27, 2008)

From looking over it yesterday, it looks like it uses chips. It has the side loader that you spin in/out... I'm serioulsly thinking about this one for those days that I don't feel like tending to a fire. But, I'm also considering going with the larger propane GOSM for the same price. I'll spend more in gas in the long run, but I'll have a huge amount of room to grow into the GOSM.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a GOSM and it is great and it doesn't use much gas. I am more interested in this one for low temp smoking which is hard to do in my GOSM


----------



## billbfoot (Jun 27, 2008)

I've really enjoyed it.  It's nice to be able to set the temp for a long cook, load it up with food and wood chips, and leave it alone for a couple of hours until you need to replenish the wood chips or tend to the meat.

I've taken it on dad-daughter campouts with friends... set up a bunch of babybacks for 8 or 9 guys and then go horseback riding with the group, not worrying about anything.


----------



## erain (Jun 27, 2008)

i also have a GOSM and i did also buy a masterbilt recently for times when i want to do lo temp smoking like piney said, and for times when i cant  tend my gosm as often as i would like.


----------



## fishawn (Jun 27, 2008)

I have this exact unit. I bought it @ Joe's sporting goods in Lakewood. The box says "By Masterbuilt". I compared it to the small MES @ Cabela's & the only difference I found was the Cajun Injector "badge" on the front. The directions & recipes that came with it say Masterbuilt on them. I paid $169 for it on sale, regularly $199. That is the cheapest I have seen it around here. I LOVE IT!. I have used it about 15 times & have not found one thing I don't like about it. I don't have a lot of free time to "play" around with either a stick burner or a propane unit. It is very easy to use & requires little attention. The tray for adding wood is really slick. BUY IT!


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks man, I think you just sold a Cajun Injector! There's very little info and/or reviews available online for this unit... Thanks for posting the pics. You da Man!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 27, 2008)

That definitely is the same exactly as the MES , I bought one here in Canada labelled as a " Centro " ...all built by Masterbuilt ... same units different names , companies .It's a great unit for the size and price range , you 'll love it


----------



## tjw in kans (Jun 27, 2008)

go to cabelas.com, type in masterbuilt smoker in the search, you can read numerous reviews.


----------



## caprini83 (Sep 12, 2010)

I as well picked one up from Amazon.com for $213.00 with free 2-day shipping. I was about to buy the MES 30 with window, but I got to thinking.... it's a smoker the window is going to get dirty and fast it's also more expensive. I happened to see the cajun cooker and they looked the same, but I saw that the cajun cooker came with a rib rack, and hooks. I have not seen another smoker offering anything other than flat racks. This thread was the only one I found and once I saw it was a MES, I said F it I'm buying it. Soon as I get it I will take some pictures and post.


----------



## capnbull (Dec 25, 2010)

the cajun injector for its size is the best smoker have cooked a few hundred pounds of meat on mine till i burned out element and am trying to locate a new element


----------

